# Canning Funnels



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am disappointed.

I had two very nice, sturdy plastic canning funnels that served me well for many years. Sadly, I accidentally melted one all the way, and part of the other one.

Went to the store to get a new one, and by golly! They are the flimsiest things! They weigh less than half of what my originals did, and they are FLEXIBLE. These are the Ball brand. 

Picked up one of those telescoping/accordion types, and that's not really any better.

Not happy. 

Anyone have an idea where I can pick up a STURDY canning funnel?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Lehman's catalog!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Ardie! I now have a slew of windows opened, looking at all the wonderful canning funnels that came up in the bing search for lehman's canning funnels.

Did you know that there are GLASS canning funnels? How 'bout that?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I LOVE this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prepsolutions-Canning-Funnel-Purple-White/24312132 Amazon has it too, but it was cheaper at my Walmart.


----------



## simanco (Jun 2, 2013)

There are plenty of stainless funnels out there. I'm not sure what brand mine is, as I picked it up locally at a hardware and if there was a name, I no longer remember it.

Can't melt stainless! 

That purple and white plastic one looks good though, it covers the rim of the jar and should keep it cleaner.

Jim


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have 2 stainless ones from Amazon, very cheap and suspect they'll last me a lifetime. One widemouth and one narrow with a removable strainer I use with stock


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I did see the one that checks head space at Walmart. It just looked... .different. And it would mean.... CHANGE. And we FEAR CHANGE!!!

LOL!

Srsly, it just looked weird to me. I wanted my heavy plastic funnels (which I realized today are probably some 20-odd years old!) Thought I'd go with the accordion one, and when I got it home, decided I didn't like it, either. 

If I can find one of those glass ones, I will get it (if the price isn't too dear). If not, I will probably end up with the one Kristinemomof3 posted. 

Ugh. Getting old or something...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mirro makes a good plastic one, cheap and solid. I have my grandmothers aluminium canning funnel. I know a lot of people say not to use with acid foods like tomatoes, never had a problem doing it....James


----------



## simanco (Jun 2, 2013)

How do you like the one with the strainer?

Jim



Vosey said:


> One widemouth and one narrow with a removable strainer I use with stock


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I pick up the metal ones at estate sales and auctions.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Vosey said:


> I have 2 stainless ones from Amazon, very cheap and suspect they'll last me a lifetime. One widemouth and one narrow with a removable strainer I use with stock


A wide mouth funnel??! I've never seen such a thing! I'm so glad you mentioned this, it'd be great to own!

*Horseyrider gallops off to Amazon*


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I purchased a stainless steel one from Lehman's when I decided that I wanted to weed aluminum out. It's beautiful, obviously won't wear out or melt; however, the exterior dimension is ever-so-slightly larger than others. It doesn't matter at all with the newer canning jars, but it won't fit down into the beautiful old Ball jars. It kind of just balances on top, so I usually call for help whenever I have the odd *old* jar in the mix. With a third hand, we do just fine.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

simanco said:


> How do you like the one with the strainer?
> 
> Jim


It's very narrow, so just for liquids. I'm too lazy (really too busy!) to strain my stock through cheese cloth so I like it. Gets rid of any big chunks, my stock still has sediment that floats to the bottom of the canning jar.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Horseyrider said:


> A wide mouth funnel??! I've never seen such a thing! I'm so glad you mentioned this, it'd be great to own!
> 
> *Horseyrider gallops off to Amazon*


Yes! Fits perfectly in a wide mouth jar.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I get all of mine at flea markets. I buy very little canning supplies new. They just don't mmake things like they use to.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Feisty Farm said:


> I get all of mine at flea markets. I buy very little canning supplies new. *They just don't make things like they use to.*


That's the whole issue right there. It's hard to find QUALITY these days.:viking:


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I LOVE this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prepsolutions-Canning-Funnel-Purple-White/24312132 Amazon has it too, but it was cheaper at my Walmart.


I have this one, but in red. I like it for the spacing marks but dislike that I can't see the top of the jar. It's a learning curve because I've spent years eyeballing the top of the jar!

I also have two glass ones that I inherited from my grandmothers and one tin one that I don't use because it seems fragile to me. I've also got two plastic ball ones that are now in the garage sale box because they are just flimsy! My older plastic one is much thicker than the new one.

My favorite funnel is one of the glass ones, but it's such a small mouth that I switch to the new Prep Solutions one more and more often, so I guess I'm getting used to it!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

You might keep an eye out at garage sales and thrift stores. I use my mom's old metal ones. When I first saw this thread, my first thought was, "How or why would anybody can funnels?"


----------

